# Whats the best way to cut open a keg?



## sjp770 (2/6/14)

So I managed to get some 50L kegs for HERMS (eventually) and im wondering the best and neatest way to cut them open? They are already de gassed. I have an angle grinder and dremel, but no other cutting powertools / fancy oxy torch etc.

Also on a side note, considering kegs are always the property of brewery's do the cops bat an eyelid when they see them used in brew setups? I only ask as I may get a firearms inspection in the same shed with little notice. My first though its just throw a sheet over them...


----------



## sp0rk (2/6/14)

I used an angle grinder on mine, just rest the guard facing outwards against the rim/handle and follow it round
Do it in a few passes scoring down a little at first to score your hole then work your way down

On the cops batting an eyelid thing, I've got the same problem coming up as I'm planning on getting my rifle licence soon
I'll probably just keep my keggles and a few other things hidden in a cupboard in the house


----------



## manticle (2/6/14)

I did mine with an angle grinder and some files to clean up. Draw a circle in texta with a plate or somesuch for a template.

Don't throw away the spear/dip tube - it makes a perfect dipstick.


----------



## DUANNE (2/6/14)

I cut mine with a 4 inch grinder. I was actually surprised how well it works.on the cops my old man has 2 keggles out in his shed right next to the safe and they have never said anything when doing a safe inspection.


----------



## sjp770 (2/6/14)

Sweet, thanks for all the feedback


----------



## old mike (2/6/14)

Might suggest a 1mm cutting blade for a 4"angle gringer makes an easy job of it


----------



## neo__04 (2/6/14)

Same here, cut it with a grinder, worked fine.

Just remember to release all the pressure first. Or you may end up with a face full of spray


----------



## HardEight (2/6/14)

search "how to cut a keggle" on youtube...


----------



## sjp770 (2/6/14)

Why do they call it a Keggle?


----------



## manticle (2/6/14)

Kettle is a word for boil pot so kettle made from keg is a keggle.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (2/6/14)

Plasma, once degassed


----------



## sjp770 (2/6/14)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPgasVWYpAk

Thanks. Seems like a good way to do it.


----------



## Cavemanbrew (2/6/14)

Nice rig


----------



## TidalPete (2/6/14)

Consider making\buying your lids before marking & cutting.
Those heatproof glass lids for the 19-litre stock pots Big Dub sell work well.
As above, get rid of the dip tube\degas before you cut.

Turning upside-down, cutting out the bottom (for your lid), then welding a ss coupling to the dip tube hole allows for underletting\better drainage. 
Search AHB for something like "yardy" + "False Bottom" to learn how to turn your offcut into a false bottom.


----------



## Maheel (2/6/14)

if you flip it upside down and cut the bottom off you can use these on the 2" flange thing on the keg

a 2" (50mm) ferrule fits nicely on with a tri-clamp and then you can put on a dump valve for cleaning / emptying
this sort of thing (but i think this is 2" thread)
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/2-DN50-Sanitary-Male-Threaded-Pipe-Fitting-to-TRI-CLAMP-OD-64mm-Ferrule-BSPT-/130798935411?pt=AU_Business_Industrial_Farming_Agriculture_Farming_Agriculture_Equipment&hash=item1e74395d73


----------



## sjp770 (2/6/14)

Cool, thanks for that. I already have one of these on the way: http://www.ibrew.com.au/collections/sparging-equipment/products/false-bottom-stainless-steel

Going to use the dip tube to make a stir paddle. Have some stainless sheet here somewhere.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/6/14)




----------



## Burt de Ernie (2/6/14)

> Consider making\buying your lids before marking & cutting.
> Those heatproof glass lids for the 19-litre stock pots Big Dub sell work well.
> As above, get rid of the dip tube\degas before you cut.
> 
> ...


I got my glass lid for my keg from Vinnies for only 2 bucks!


----------



## marksy (3/6/14)

Angle grinder with the guard against the side. Def make sure its de gassed and check that it is outside. I thought I'd done it but I was wrong. I was covered in old beer and so was most the garage. Haha.


----------



## TheCarbinator (3/6/14)

sjp770 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xPgasVWYpAk
> 
> Thanks. Seems like a good way to do it.


I did something similar to this.
the jig was slightly different but worked in the same principle.
I also cut the handle ring off the top.


----------



## pist (3/6/14)

Angle grinder with1mm thick cutting disc is what you want.
This is what I did. Instead of going with the norm and cutting a circle in the top of the keg...I cut around the top weld where the domed top meets the cylindrical sides if that makes sense.

Then used a flap disc and some fine grit sandpaper on the edges to make them smooth enough so I wont slice myself on them.

I did this for two reasons. First one was so I could make a lid out of the top of the keg, and the seam gave me a neat line to follow...this made it much easier to cut a straight line around the top. Second reason, was that I was concerned that if I was to hoist the bag using a pulley or something similar there was a chance I could catch the bag on the edge of the hole and potentially tear it if I cut a section out of the top.

Theres many ways to do it, I find this one worked best in my situation.


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


>


Axe? 
That's rough as guts. 

Show a little professionalism if you're going to hand out advice.
Here.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/14)

Personally I would a 2lb hammer. Makes life a bit easier


----------



## Tex083 (3/6/14)

I have a keg with the lid cut out for a boiler and after using it a few times I would go about it differently if I did it again.
I would take the top off like pist has done, i find that emptying any cleaning water out can be a pain in the ass, my keggle is insulated and the water gets everywhere.
I would use a pick up tube that aims more at the center to allow minimal loss to dead space - but you will suck out turb.
I am really thinking about getting a pot as a boiler and get rid of the keggle, as the keg weighs a lot even when empty.


----------



## pist (3/6/14)

I find with the keggle...it doesn't really matter which way you point the dip tube your still going to suck up some trub...though having it dead in the middle would suck much more trub up.

As the keggle is narrower than a pot...and has a domed bottom ive noticed two things happen after whirpooling

Whilst it is possible to get a nice trub cone in the middle through a strong whirlpool with majority of the trub going to the center...some also seems to settle on the outside edges as well due to the shape of the bottom and the narrowness of the keg...and theres pretty well nothing you can do about it.

I've found it pretty much impossible to transfer using the ball valve without sucking any of it into the cube. Its not such an issue if you don't care about clarity of the finished product but if your chasing a bright lager with no chill haze...it makes it hard without using some kind of post fermentation finings and/or syphoning instead of transferring using the ball valve

If I was to do it again...I probably would of chosen a much wider stockpot also.


----------



## Mall (3/6/14)

How does one legally acquire a keg with which to perform the aforementioned task?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/14)

Mall said:


> How does one legally acquire a keg with which to perform the aforementioned task?


That is a queastion that everyone asks.....there are very few legal answers.


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/14)

pist said:


> I find with the keggle...it doesn't really matter which way you point the dip tube your still going to suck up some trub...though having it dead in the middle would suck much more trub up.
> 
> As the keggle is narrower than a pot...and has a domed bottom ive noticed two things happen after whirpooling
> 
> ...


I've had better results avoiding chill haze through a combination of Irish moss / Whirlflock, chilling the wort ASAP and crash chilling post fermentation. Sucking in a bit of hot break / hop sludge into the cube is no biggie. Just chill the shit out of it before you keg or bottle.

Don't choose a wider stock pot. I had, and promptly sold one. Piece of inefficient oversquare aluminium shit. I reckon a heavy stainless keg is pretty much spot on.


----------



## Dave70 (3/6/14)

Mall said:


> How does one legally acquire a keg with which to perform the aforementioned task?


Buy one off e bay and assume the seller isn't violating e bays *User Agreement* regarding* Prohibited and restricted items* and risking having his account terminated. 

I'll never forgive myself for buying those tallies stored in *milk crates. *


Somewhere, a milkman is suffering, because of me.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (3/6/14)

At one stage.. I had $16,000 worth of milk crates...


----------



## sjp770 (5/6/14)

And how much IS a milk crate worth?

Found this too:
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/39967-ahb-articles-turning-a-keg-into-a-keggle/

Probably would've come up if I searched.

Oh, and I saw 32cm lids for kegs? Would that be right for the squat 50L kegs?

If im doing a 3V system how many lids Should I get?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/14)

sjp770 said:


> And how much IS a milk crate worth?
> 
> Found this too:
> http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/39967-ahb-articles-turning-a-keg-into-a-keggle/
> ...


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (5/6/14)

sjp770 said:


> And how much IS a milk crate worth?


About $2k each.......


----------

